# My 15 year old lab died today.



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I find myself having to bury my 15 year old lab today. He will be missed terribly. I didnt think losing this dog would choke me up this much but it does. I was very very attached to this dog. Its a part of owning a dog but even after the many dogs i have had over the years, it never gets any easier when you lose one, especially one that has been such a big part of my life.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy hunting grounds, old boy. Sorry for your loss, Sprig. Fifteen years is a good long life for a Lab. Sounds like he was well taken care of.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, it's never easy to lose a friend.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> ..... I didnt think losing this dog would choke me up this much but it does......


That line brought back fresh memories of the time I had to bury my own 15 year old hound. As a houndsman, I've had multiple dogs rotate through my kennel and unfortunately losing dogs is part of the process. But some dogs you just connect to and losing them hurts more than others, as it was with my old Black and Tan. You know that the end is soon coming, but it still catches you by surprise.

You have my condolences.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That sux man. I know how you feel. I've raised three dogs to 14, 15, and 17. You think it will be easy to let them go because it's "their time" but it never is... Get a new pup, soon!


----------



## Birddogcg (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear. You're in our thoughts!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Certainly feel for you- you know what the outcome will be from the start and we do it over and over again because it's the right thing to do and what we get from it can't be measured by those who don't.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry Jeff, I assume that was him out "guarding" those pups? Had to put down my 14yr old this year, thus his replacement in that puppy pile out in your garage. Even when mine was deaf, mostly blind and skinny as a rail I kept thinking he had a lot of time left, **** dogs grow on you!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is never easy. They really become such a big part of our lives.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, lots of people losing their dogs lately. I'm sure it is hard to adjust without him after 15 years.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Thats the pits. I burried my 14 year old chocolate lab in the late spring of 2012. He was the second best dog I have owned for the last 20 years.


----------

